# Teclado internacional, manter idioma ingles mas c/ cedilha?

## leosgb

Opa,

Estou tentando configurar o meu KDE para poder edirar alguns documentos em portugues. Como vcs podem ver eu nao tenho qq acento no meu tecldo simplesmente pq eles nao funcionam. Eu baixei o pacote de internacionalizacao do KDE achando que isso ia resolver a parada (LINGUAS=pt_BR). Claro que estava enganado.

Meu interesse eh o seguinte:

1) manter idioma ingles como idioma de TODOS os aplicativos.

2) ser capaz de usar TODOS os aplicativos com acentos "brasileiros"

Antigamente eu conseguia resolver isso escolhendo a opcao "international kb with deadlocks" como opcao de teclado. Mas essa opcao nao aparece para mim aqui. So tem: basic, intl e alt-intl. Todos esses me dao os acentos corretamente MAS o cedilha nao funciona.

Meu teclado, por hora eh um teclado Microsoft ergonomico  :Sad: 

Agradeco qq sugestao.

----------

## thiagonunes

Bom, eu espero que você tenha seguido o guide-localization. Aqui ele: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Será que usar "en" ou "en_US" na variável linguas não instalaria o que você precisa?

Você está tentando resolver esse problema pelo KDE não? Acho mais garantido de funcionar se você resolver pelo X mesmo, mas não sei dizer qual seria a configuração apropriada para o teclado no xorg.conf.

Tente gerar um xorg.conf usando o xorgconfig, talvez ele lhe dê a opção que você precisa. Aí você se inspira na configuração criada pelo xorgconfig e faz os testes no seu xorg.conf de verdade.

No console eu sei que o mapa pra teclados us que pega os acentos é o "/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-acentos.map.gz", esse pelo menos funciona?

----------

## leosgb

Opa, como eu mudo o mapa de teclados no console? Eu vou tentar a configuraćão do teclado depois que eu souber que ele funciona. Eu tou agora com um teclado da dell. Você sabe onde eu posso arrumar esse tipo de informaćão?

(reparou no ć?)

valeu pelas dicas!

----------

## feliperg

Qual o modelo do seu teclado?

Se vc quer "acentos brasileiros" é bem provavél que seja abnt2.

Se for esse o caso basta configurá-lo no xorg.conf e deixar a variável LINGUAS setada como en_US no make.conf.

Minha configuração do teclado no xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"   

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "abnt2"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "br"   

EndSection
```

Ahh... serial bom configurar a variavel KEYMAP, no /etc/conf.d/keymaps, tbm. Seta de acordo com o modelo do seu teclado.

----------

## leosgb

Hum, bom o meu teclado eh um teclado internacional. Nao eh o teclado abnt que tem a tecla com o cedilha. Eu vou experimentar configurar o X para o abnt2 e colocar LINGUAS no meu make.conf para ver o que vai acontecer. Obrigado!

----------

## feliperg

Perdão, leosgb.

Acho que acabei entendendo errado sua dúvida.

Nesse caso, abre aí o xorg.conf e na seção do teclado insere:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "abnt2"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "us_intl"   

   Option      "XkbVariant" "basic"

EndSection
```

Ou:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc102"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "us"   

   Option      "XkbVariant" "alt-intl"

EndSection
```

Substitui o "pc102" pelo número de teclas do seu teclado (pc102, pc104 ou pc105)

Tenta ae e diz se dá certo.

----------

## leosgb

Esnobando dos acentos neh? hahahah bom, eu tou tentando aqui. A minha ultima modificacao no xorg me deixou totalmente sem acentos no kde.

meu xorg atual eh:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us-acentos"

Vou tentar as suas sugestoes. Valeu!

----------

## leosgb

Ok, a segunda općão me deu acentos mas continuei sem o cedilha ć. Já é um avanćo né? Vou tentar a primeira općão apesar do meu teclado nao ser abnt2.

valeu!

---EDITADO---

Ok, a primeira općão me dá o mesmo resultado. Por algum acaso você tem mais alguma sugestão?

Obrigado.

--EDITADO, minutos mais tarde

Fiz uma modificaćão no meu /etc/profile adicionando:

export GTK_IM_MODULE=cedilla

E o KDE comećou a ter acentos em geral corretamente, incluindo o cedilha. Mas na hora de vir aqui no firefox o ć voltou a ser o c com acento.

----------

